# Lekarze > Forum dietetyczne >  Silne osłabienie organizmu

## Mikolaj

Witam! Nie wiedziałem dokładnie w jakim dziale napisać ten post, ale wydaje mi się że ten jest najodpowiedniejszy. 

Od jakiegoś czasu(będzie już z miesiąc) mam problemy ze zdrowiem. Zaczęło się od pieczenia oczu oraz ogólnego "poczucia suchości" a co za tym idzie także złego samopoczucia.
Następnie doszło do tego b. silne osłabienie, problemy z koncentracją, pamięcią(i to dość spore) a także myśleniem(3 ostatnie straszliwie mi doskwierają, gdyż nie mogę się na niczym skupić). Czuję się po prostu strasznie otępiały. Mam zawroty głowy, oraz zmienne samopoczucie. 
Męczącym problemem jest także strasznie gęsta ślina. Odpluwam jej multum w godzinach wieczornych. Mam także dość często mdłości. Lecz jak wsadzam sobie palec do gardła, to zamiast zwymiotować, odpluwam ogromne ilości gęstej śliny. Dodam że mam również lekki nalot na języku(biały).

Napisałem to w dziale dietetycznym gdyż wydaje mi się że to może być spowodowane po części trybem mojego życia. Tj. nie jadam w ogóle warzyw, minimum owoców, ostatnio piłem także prawie tylko cole. Co więcej od 5 miesięcy nie robię nic po za siedzeniem w domu, bez jakiegokolwiek sportu, w ciemnym pokoju(o dziwo jak miesiąc temu robiłem badania krwi, oraz na obecność wirusów to wszystkie były dobre).

Planuję wybrać się w poniedziałek do lekarza, ale chciałem napisać jeszcze ten post na forum, oraz dowiedzieć się czy ktoś wie co może mi dolegać. Czuję się coraz gorzej. Dopada mnie już nawet nerwica....

----------


## susu

Najpierw zacznij jeść normalnie- tzn. warzywa, owoce,soki z owoców oraz oczywiście nie pić coli! Zacznij wychodzić z domu... Możliwe, że jest to anemia. A co do tego języka to może być to bołonica. Ale jeśli badania nic nie wykazały to raczej to odpada. Dlaczego nie wychodzisz z domu? Jest to spowodowane pracą? Czy poprostu nie chcesz, lub się boisz? Jeśli z własnej woli nie chcesz wychodzić z domu to powinienieś udać się do psychiatry- może jeszcze nie jest za późno i wrócisz do normalnego trybu życia. Nerwice oraz to, że nie wychodzisz z domu-sądzę, że jest to fobia społeczna powinien zdiagnozować specjalista. Może to być coś innego... idź najlepiej do lekarza.
pozdrawiam :Wink:

----------


## Mikolaj

"Najpierw zacznij jeść normalnie- tzn. warzywa, owoce,soki z owoców oraz oczywiście nie pić coli!" coli nie piję już od tygodnia, a owoców jem teraz znacznie więcej. Zacząłem też brać suplementy diety "Zdrovit COMPLEX z żeń-szeniem. Do warzyw się nie zmuszę bo po zjedzeniu tego mam mdłości(po za ziemniakami oczywiście  :Wink:  ). Mimo tego ciągle mam b. złe samopoczucie, i czuję się coraz gorzej.
"Możliwe, że jest to anemia" badanie krwi tego nie wykazało.
"Dlaczego nie wychodzisz z domu? Jest to spowodowane pracą? Czy po prostu nie chcesz, lub się boisz? Jeśli z własnej woli nie chcesz wychodzić z domu to powinienieś udać się do psychiatry"  mam ZA(zespół Aspergera) dlatego nie wychodzę z domu. Ale jest mi tak dobrze.
Jak napisałem wcześniej przez b. gęstą ślinę jest mi niedobrze. Kiedy odpluję jej dużą ilość to czuję się nieznacznie lepiej. Dlatego zastanawiam się od czego mogło się chociaż to wziąć. Do tego całkowity brak koncentracji mnie wykańcza. Czuję się jak idiota, mam problemy z pamięcią oraz nie wykonuję poprawnie podstawowych czynności.

----------


## susu

Odpowiednia dieta powinna trochę pomóc. Taka ślina może być objawem nowotworu, lub niedoboru składników odżywczych. Oczywiście, tak wcale nie musi być, może to być coś innego... Idź jednak jak najszybciej do lekarza. Niech on Ciebie zbada i może coś poradzi...Bo trudno bez badań przez internet ocenić co może Ci być. 
pozdrawiam :Wink:

----------


## Mikolaj

Przeczytałem dość sporo o różnych objawach raka ale nie mam żadnych z tych objawów. No nic jutro pogadam z lekarzem to się zobaczę co powie ;]   
Pozdrawiam^^

----------


## tygass

Mam w planach wykupić pakiet badań od Noma Medica wraz z Detox Complex i systemem do magnetoterapii  MagnetON MAX. Ktoś może korzystał z ich usług? Akurat o polu magnetycznych to jest sporo artykułów w sieci, które potwierdzają skuteczność takiej terapii przy wielu schorzeniach. Ktoś może ma jakieś większe doświadczenia w temacie?

----------


## astronomia

Potwierdzam, że magnetoterapia naprawdę pomaga w wielu schorzeniach. Ja borykałam się z bólami reumatycznymi dopóki nie udałam się do miastokobiet.eu na leczenie zmiennym polem magnetycznym. Pomogło,  końcu mogłam odstawić leki przeciwbólowe. Na ogólne osłabienie organizmu także jest zalecana

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja obstawiam, że to zakwaszenie organizmu. Kup jonizator wody w sklep.osmoza.pl i pij wodę jonizowaną. Bardzo szybko zauwazysz różnice

----------

